# sunny days



## Draz

Ahoj!

Jak se řekne česky I love sunny days in winter?

It could be: Mám rad slunečních dní v zimě?

Díky moc


----------



## winpoj

Mám rád (or stronger miluji) slunečné dny v zimě.


----------



## Draz

Dekuju jsi moc hodný


----------



## werrr

In natural Czech:

  *Mám rád slunečné zimní dny.*


----------



## Yimo

Draz said:


> Ahoj!
> 
> Jak se řekne česky I love sunny days in winter?
> 
> It could be: Mám rad slunečních dní v zimě?
> 
> Díky moc


V zimě mám rád slunečné dny.
(*In winter* (emhasize) . I love sunny days. - I do not like very much ones in winter which are not sunny.)

We usually put the time at the begining of the sentence (opposite to english SVOMPT).*

Mám rád slunečné zimní dny.
(I like *winter sunny days*. (together) - Not: I like winter days. Not: I like sunny days. But: I like the days which are in winter and which are sunny (at the same time))

*In english: further the word is in the sentence (from the begining) *more* emphasized it is.
In czech further the word is in the sentence *less* emphasized it is. (Especially for those adverbials ... )

*Včera *jsem hrál fotbal. x I played football *yesterday.*


----------



## Draz

Thanks for the good explanation Yimo.


----------

